# Peppermint oil (colpermin)



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone found this beneficial for IBS-D plus bloating and dull aching in the tum? I drink peppermint tea but haven't noticed any difference so was wondering if taking the oil might help?


----------



## tumbelina (Nov 23, 2008)

I just starting taking coated peppermint oil capsules a few days ago, and I do think they help abdominal pain a lot more than the tea. They make my abdomen and stomach feel a bit odd, sort of "minty fresh", I guess.







The ones I take have ginger and fennel oil in them, too.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Did nothing at all for me I'm afraid. In fact I still believe that they actually made me more windy than usual which is saying a lot!!







I personally wouldn't bother with it again.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Useful to know that peppermint doesn't help, in fact I'd have thought it would have been advertised all over the internet if it has helped people but it appears not! Have you found anything that does help? I have tried loperamide (helps a bit with the urgency/diarrhoea but not totally under control!), amitriptyline (no difference yet but will up dose to 20mg) and now am at a loss as to what to do! Diet doesn't seem to make any difference either!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Friday, I have found that peppermint has had absolutely no effect on me - I was prescribed colpermin as part of the 'list' of medications I have had, but I do keep some peppermint capsules in the house in the hope they may do something when I have bloading, wind, etc. The only effect they seem to have is to make me 'burp' peppermint.I have also been on amitriptyline for over a year now. I found that it initially stablised my BMs for most of the time (helped me to control my D so that I could have a bit of a lfe-style), however, I now feel that I have become used/immune to it. My doctor did try up-ing the dosage from 25mg to 50mg, but this experimentation (which lasted for about 2 months) served only to exagerate my symptoms. I reverted back to the lower dose and my IBS went back to how it used to be. The only thing I will say about amitriptyline is that it makes my mouth, especially my tongue, go numb! - so I try to swallow it ASAP. It doesn't seem to have any beneficial effect anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm one that actually finds peppermint helps (although I use Altoids).No one treatment for IBS (or anything else) even when it works really well for some people will work for everyone.I think it is one of the things that is worth a shot because it if works for you it is pretty safe, although it may increase heart burn for some people.I use it for pain relief, I don't notice much effect on other IBS symptoms.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I should also add although the colpermin didn't help me, I didn't find any problems with peppermint tea? So I do drink that occassionally.


----------

